# Not drinking



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey all, 
Kian was out yesterday running around, went for a stick and yelped as soon as he picked it up. There was nothing on the stick other than some small splints. He cut his mouth somewhere as there was blood but as soon as we called him over he went right back after the stick and resumed playing.

Now, when he got home he would barely drink water. He would whine and stare at his bowl and now he is drooling slightly.
This morning we went for our walk and he seemed fine. Got home and fed him, barely ate out of his bowl. Had to feed him by hand and he had 2 or 3 sips of water, then stared at his bowl and whined.

Could his tongue just be sore. We open his mouth and see no obvious cuts or slivers.

Any ideas?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam swallowed a wasp last year and he did not eat or drink for 2 days. 

A year later I can see a black spot in the middle of his tongue. I suspect it is where the wasp left its mark.

The way we fed him was by giving him what he loved and could not resist at all.... We bought a few yummy cans of wet dog food.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

You might try giving him ice


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Did you check his gums or throat? He could have something lodged in his mouth that makes it painful for him to eat/drink.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Get a flash light , magnify glass and a extra set of hands.
Be easy as possible and check his teeth, gums, lift up his lips and look under them. The tongue and roof of his mouth last. Someone had a retriever last year that got a small sliver of wood lodged between his teeth. He would drool and was off his food and water. The vet found it.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Definitely check the gums and lips carefully. Sometimes the coloration can be off (redder or a bit lighter) in a spot to help give you a clue as to where a splinter may be hiding. I'd even run your finger along the gums, roof of the mouth, tongue, etc real easy to see if you feel anything or if your pup reacts at all.

Good luck!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for all your advice.
We will check him out shortly.


----------

